# Reef Cristal Salt 10 $ Rebate



## GTACORAL

Did any of you got that 10 $ rebate from Reef Cristal Salt ?


----------



## sig

it is to early yet, assuming you will get anything at all.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## loonie

My opinion, these rebate at BA is all bullshit. For years I only receive one rebate for $7, that's it, it does not matter its salt or marineland products. This is why I do not even bother to submit today but take it that is the cost you pay for. A issue which BA never take up with their supplier seriously. It could also be someone pocket the amount, you never know.


----------



## Mikeylikes

yep a total farce IMO. Some retailers give rebate on spot and deal with manufacturer. those are the only ones I would buy .. otherwise all marketing bait and switch or should I say "lie".


----------



## sig

I think rebates are not produced by supplier, but a third party compalny

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## GTACORAL

It is very confusing. I think BA should look after this rebate issue!! We got the product from Big Alls NOT Marineland Store.Any number to contact Rebate Center.


----------



## c31979839

I believe there was a link about the rebate form back on the BA boxing week post... I dont know if there is a number on that form though. http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=832858


----------



## twobytwo

The rebate form said it takes 6-8 weeks. I understand the concern but c'mon guys - be patient for a few more weeks! I'll be more concerned in March.

Would be nice if Big Als left the rebate form on their website as there WAS a phone number to call on the sheet to follow up/get rebate update. Does anyone have a copy of the form and can post the number?

Edit: found the form on big als Hamilton site - FYI it was 10+mb download
http://www.bigalshamilton.ca/rebates/IO_10DollarsOff-MailInRebate.pdf
*www.inmarrebates.com* or *1-877-507-0006*

Hey! I didn't know the rebate is in US funds! That's more than $12 right now!


----------



## kookie_guy

twobytwo said:


> Hey! I didn't know the rebate is in US funds! That's more than $12 right now!


In that case, are you sure it's open to Canadian orders too?

EDIT...checked the fine print, yes open to Canadian address as well. BUT, did you mail in the original receipt and that original rebate form? Doesn't sound like they would accept photocopies of the rebate form.


----------



## GTACORAL

Great job  I will give them a call tomorrow, thanks.I think everyone has to call regarding Rebate that way Marineland will finally STOP ignoring Canadian Costumers.On top of that Big Als should step up to resolve this issue ongoing for years!!!


----------



## kookie_guy

I don't think marineland has anything to do with the rebate processing. It all goes through a 3rd party.


----------



## tom g

*rebate*

just to wake up this thread has anyone out there got there rebate from big als from boxing day ...

its only ten bucks ya I get it but its a trip I made on boxing day where I could of put the effort elsewhere . its been almost 4 months and no rebate why do we keep purchasing from them if they renig on a ten dollar rebate . this was the first and last time I will venture to big als to get a rebate on salt I will sooner head to Canada corals or any other lfs that has a price match to them rather then wait for a rebate to show up

who got there who didn't ... any thoughts from others to buy again from big als when many of the lfs honoured or price matched there special ..who will go back and purchase again and who wont ...

cheers 
tom


----------



## twobytwo

Hey Tom,
I haven't gotten my money yet, but I went to the https://inmarrebates.com website and entered my phone number... My "order" came up and says it's processing. No cash yet but it's more encouraging than nothing coming up at all. I encourage everyone to check their status.


----------



## Norman

twobytwo said:


> Hey Tom,
> I haven't gotten my money yet, but I went to the https://inmarrebates.com website and entered my phone number... My "order" came up and says it's processing. No cash yet but it's more encouraging than nothing coming up at all. I encourage everyone to check their status.


I have never ever seen a rebate come back for salt or filters or anything I've purchased at a BA. Ever.


----------



## simba

I brought 12 pail reef crystal no rebate came back yet .B.A should stop this foolish rebate .I keep up last year rebate .wasting so much time waiting and transfer to different customer reps.I even had the B.A store manager talking on the phone for me at the store.No rebate since last year.I give up .THis year is the same .There must be something to change this rebate process.so many people are falling into this rebate traps every single year.


----------



## tom g

*rebate*

the only thing that drives this rebate is the amount of salt we purchase every boxing day.. they get us into the store and we make there salt quotas rise .

so why do we keep going back to purchase when other lfs will honour same price with no rebate ,Canada corals , nafb , I saw several suppliers have the same price ...I wont be rushing to big als for this offer next year I will take my boxing day spending elsewhere ....the only way to hit them is for everyone to stop buying from them but we all know that wont happen

"*UNITED WE STAND ,DIVIDED WE FALL"*


----------



## Norman

GTACORAL said:


> Great job  I will give them a call tomorrow, thanks.I think everyone has to call regarding Rebate that way Marineland will finally STOP ignoring Canadian Costumers.On top of that Big Als should step up to resolve this issue ongoing for years!!!


Someone should bring this to the attention of the TV show "the Marketplace".


----------



## tom g

*rebate*

yes let them order skids of the salt and stand out front of store and tell everyone the rebate is BS ... see what that does on there biggest day of sales .

I do understand this is all about ten bucks but on the same note we all buy from there for the tend bucks .
anyways I will reserve my 3-4 buckets for another store next year ..


----------



## fury165

simba said:


> I brought 12 pail reef crystal no rebate came back yet .B.A should stop this foolish rebate .I keep up last year rebate .wasting so much time waiting and transfer to different customer reps.I even had the B.A store manager talking on the phone for me at the store.No rebate since last year.I give up .THis year is the same .There must be something to change this rebate process.so many people are falling into this rebate traps every single year.


I thought the rebate was limited to one bucket per person per household etc etc.. Certainly not worth the effort IMHO.


----------



## simba

I brought 12 pail with all seperate single transaction as i was told from the management team at B.a .it will be o.k to sent it at 1 household address if you have single transaction.I dont have 12 different addresses.


----------



## altcharacter

This is why I buy my salt at CC during boxing day. Not only are Dan and Isabelle awesome shop owners but they do their job with a smile. Nothing better than helping out a local shop.


----------



## simba

I am going to talk to the management team at B.A.so they can bring this issue up with I.O team.You know what they will say Its not us its the rebate centre that handle this.


----------



## fury165

simba said:


> I brought 12 pail with all seperate single transaction as i was told from the management team at B.a .it will be o.k to sent it at 1 household address if you have single transaction.I dont have 12 different addresses.


I'd be pleasantly surprised if it actually goes through, I'm pretty sure they would have the checks and balances to enforce the address rule...dead simple to implement. 
I have no confidence in BA management's advice beyond telling you what you needed to hear so that they can sell you 11 additional buckets of salt. Interested to hear their response to you.


----------



## fury165

altcharacter said:


> This is why I buy my salt at CC during boxing day. Not only are Dan and Isabelle awesome shop owners but they do their job with a smile. Nothing better than helping out a local shop.


+1, that is a proper way to offer an item up for Boxing Day sales.


----------



## loonie

I will shop at any store that will match BA prices without any restriction as to number of pcs. I shop on boxing day at BA for salt, as a no choice situation but I do not bother about the mail in rebate. I have spoken to BA in the past, all they tell you its not possible we do not get our rebate. For past ten years for any product at BA, I only receive the rebate once, so for me its all BS, simple.


----------



## twobytwo

Just an update... I got an email last night

_To: twobytwo

Date: 03/20/2015

Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for your recent rebate submission for the following:

Rebate Issuer: UNITED PET GROUP AQUATICS

Offer: $10.00 ON THE PURCH OF INSTANT OCEAN SEA SALT/REEF

Offer Code: OCEAN002

We have completed processing and you have met the eligibility documented on your rebate form. You should receive your rebate soon.

To track your rebate submission visit: www.INMARREBATES.COM or you may call 1-877-322-8355 with questions.

Sincerely,

UNITED PET GROUP AQUATICS_

It's been about 10 weeks since I mailed the letter, which I feel is a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## simba

Just contacted Inmar .They are a third party and only follow strick guildline.Only one rebate for house hold.It can take up to 8 months for the rebate .I just call united pet group and expressed my concern and for others who are in the same rebate promblems.They have took down my information and will pass it on the upper management team .I have spent closer to 1/2 hour on the phone with U.P.Group.customer service Hope they will replied back (let see)?


----------



## tom g

*rebate*

Simple solution guys boycott them next year let them order a crap load and 
no one buy it from big als ...were only talking ten bucks .but they are totally 
working off if volume. ..


----------



## sig

I assume you will pay transaction fee for depositing cheque to the bank.

few years ago 3 packages were allowed for rebate. I would not bother with $10/year

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## simba

WE're as experienced veteran knows the rebate promblems.But it's the new reefer who will run into this rebate trap hole.


----------



## twobytwo

I should have my cheque soon, it was issued last week

_Manufacturer: UNITED PET GROUP AQUATICS 
Offer Description: SAVE $10 OF INSTANT OCEAN SALT 
Offer Code: OCEAN002 
Submission Number: 215027161651674 
Submission Status: Valid 
*Reward Type: Check 
Reward Amount: $10.00 
Date Issued: 03/31/15 *
Date Cleared: 
Terms & Conditions 

Thank you for your submission for the SAVE $10 OF INSTANT OCEAN SALT. Your submission did comply with the terms and conditions of this offer.

If you have any questions about your submission please Contact Us. _


----------



## GTACORAL

I got mine today


----------



## simba

After on the phone with united pets. and rebate center for over 1/2 hours ,I received 8 rebates email after 3 days .I have not got any other emails stating that they sent out the rebate checks.


----------



## svc123

Mine came yesterday.


----------



## guelphjay

Got mine today


----------



## Y2KGT

Received my rebate check a couple of weeks ago and today while at a BMO branch I decided to deposit into my account. That's when I was told it would cost me $5 service charge since I don't have a US dollar account.

Never again will I do an American mail-in rebate.
--
Paul


----------



## tom g

*rebate*

Got mine as well a few days ago shocked that it was mailed to me like a post card
so that anyone could see it was a cheque.. found it odd.
ran into same thing paul at BMO but teller told me if i deposited in account 
i could get away from the 5$ service charge...

I myself will not buy again from big als on this promotion
jm2c.

Tom


----------



## loonie

Y2KGT said:


> Received my rebate check a couple of weeks ago and today while at a BMO branch I decided to deposit into my account. That's when I was told it would cost me $5 service charge since I don't have a US dollar account.
> 
> Never again will I do an American mail-in rebate.
> --
> Paul


BA should give us the discount and they should collect the rebate direct from the supplier instead of causing customers so much of problems. If BA believe in customers service they will do something about it instead, they choose to ignore our complains.


----------



## fesso clown

I never sent mine in.... that's what they count on... lazy
As I remember even without the $10 hassle/wait it was still a great deal on a boxing day bucket....


----------



## twobytwo

twobytwo said:


> I should have my cheque soon, it was issued last week
> 
> _Manufacturer: UNITED PET GROUP AQUATICS
> Offer Description: SAVE $10 OF INSTANT OCEAN SALT
> Offer Code: OCEAN002
> Submission Number: 215027161651674
> Submission Status: Valid
> *Reward Type: Check
> Reward Amount: $10.00
> Date Issued: 03/31/15 *
> Date Cleared:
> Terms & Conditions
> 
> Thank you for your submission for the SAVE $10 OF INSTANT OCEAN SALT. Your submission did comply with the terms and conditions of this offer.
> 
> If you have any questions about your submission please Contact Us. _


Well, it's been a month and I did not get anything in the mail. What a waste of time for me, I was trying to be so positive about it too...


----------



## simba

Hi
I brought 10 bucket all in total.I only got 6 rebate back .the other 4 said "insuffiecent duficate copies.I know they wont give me the other 4 rebate.I will need to contact them again.All in all its been 4 and half months I only got 6 rebate out of 10


----------



## twobytwo

My rebate finally came. 5 Months is a long time to wait for $10usd.

And wouldn't you know... I'm starting to run out now and need a new bucket. lol


----------



## sig

I had a talk today in BA with the manager. They have no clue regarding problems with these rebates. It was suggested that everybody who had problem (and has nothing better to do in the life) should contact BA head office. *Only these guys can deal with manufacture*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

